# Under eye bag/ dark circles and surgery, anyone please?



## huongkhanmoon

I'm doing research on clinics in South Korea to remove my eye bags and dark circles. They get worse and worse by days (first I could hide them by applying concealer, and now concealer barely works anymore).

I heard that Opera is good for this (read a thread from a Russian lady having her undereye fat repositioning done there). 

I would love to hear more from those of you who has gone through this procedure... Your age, your under eye condition before the opration, what clinic you chose to go with, your experience and result, how satisfied you are with the doctors/service ect.? 

I plan to do it in Dec 2019 or early next year (2020). 

Thank you so much in advance! Any post, advice or idea would be appreciated! I got (real) depression because of my look, that's why I think I need to do something to fix it now.


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Hmm... No one has the same problem? Please help!


----------



## Daffycakes

I haven't had my procedure yet but will do it in 2 months. I heard Uvom is good and has decent price. This girl tracks her progress with Korea under eye procedure if you want to see her experience: https://alohabrigitte.com/blepharoplasty-plastic-surgery-korea/

This poster also had it recently but she said she's not sure about effectiveness which is what I often hear about the procedure. It can be hit or miss. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...po-at-namu-clinic.999782/page-2#post-32742641

Hope this helps!


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Daffycakes said:


> I haven't had my procedure yet but will do it in 2 months. I heard Uvom is good and has decent price. This girl tracks her progress with Korea under eye procedure if you want to see her experience: https://alohabrigitte.com/blepharoplasty-plastic-surgery-korea/
> 
> This poster also had it recently but she said she's not sure about effectiveness which is what I often hear about the procedure. It can be hit or miss. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...po-at-namu-clinic.999782/page-2#post-32742641
> 
> Hope this helps!



Hi Daffy thanks a lot for your reply! I read Aloha's blog, and I also commented on her article too and she said even after a year she still has great result! I think the same that it's kinda hit or miss... Can you share what procedure you are getting and what's the problem with your undereyes? Mine are eye bag + hyperpigmentation, they really drive me crazy and I have extremely low esteem these days. Do you think of creating a thread about your experience after 2 months? Are you in Korea now or in the US?

I wish you all the best and would love to hear more from you!


----------



## Daffycakes

Hi! I have the same issue was you. Discoloration plus hollowness that no amount of concealer will help  I’ll be doing fat repositioning plus a bit of fat grafting to even it out in March. Will update how it goes. Good luck with yours!


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Daffycakes said:


> Hi! I have the same issue was you. Discoloration plus hollowness that no amount of concealer will help  I’ll be doing fat repositioning plus a bit of fat grafting to even it out in March. Will update how it goes. Good luck with yours!



Thanks! I think white people often have problems with hollowness and asian people have more problems with puffiness (I'm asian so my case falls into the puffy realm). What clinics do you consider going for consultations? Have you got any quote yet from these clinics?

I really, really pray the best for you


----------



## Daffycakes

I consulted with Uvom, View and Namu in Korea. Then I consulted with two doctors in Beverly Hills (SO EXPENSIVE). The LA doctors wanted to charge $4-4.5K just for fat repositioning . The korean clinics all quoted me around 2M-2.5M won for fat repositioning and 2M for full face fat grafting. I chose to go with Namu for my surgery since it's a popular clinic with _mostly_ good reviews. Under eye and fat grafting is said to be pretty easy fixes with little error (from what I've researched) so I think you'd be safe picking a well known clinic.


----------



## tm_travels

I am also seeking help to remove really sag fat under eye.  In my case its age.. i am 50.

I get this feeling that this procedure "Lower eyelid blepharoplasty" is kinda common and considered a minor procedure by clinics.  I did some on line consults and got prices from 1.8 mi to 5 mil .   In my case its really bad and they will  have to make the incision from the outside vs in. 

I have no idea who i will pick and need to do some face to face consults.    I really liked the alohabridgette blog.  I consulted with JK and they were on the high price side at 3.750 mil  even told me they dont discount.

If i run into more info i will share with you.


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Daffycakes said:


> I consulted with Uvom, View and Namu in Korea. Then I consulted with two doctors in Beverly Hills (SO EXPENSIVE). The LA doctors wanted to charge $4-4.5K just for fat repositioning . The korean clinics all quoted me around 2M-2.5M won for fat repositioning and 2M for full face fat grafting. I chose to go with Namu for my surgery since it's a popular clinic with _mostly_ good reviews. Under eye and fat grafting is said to be pretty easy fixes with little error (from what I've researched) so I think you'd be safe picking a well known clinic.



Daffy thanks for the info! Have you had any consultation face to face with the surgeon yet? I also heard under eye fat repositioning is considered minor surgery in Korea, and given there are so many posts on Realself with bad results of Lower eyelid blepharoplasty done in the US, I decided that I must fly to Korea this year and take my chance.

I also read this article from Laprin and think their diagnosis of what dark circle type you have for a following suitable treatment is interesting... I wondered if the clinics you consulted with also walked you through all these types of dark circles?

http://koreaprincess.co.kr/?mir_code=5745

Mine is type D... I don't even know whether I need to go through IPL/ some sort of laser session to remove hyperpigmentation under my eyes together with the surgery. I plan to have online consultation with Laprin, Opera and JK soon. Will also add View, Uvom and Namu on my list after reading your post


----------



## huongkhanmoon

tm_travels said:


> I am also seeking help to remove really sag fat under eye.  In my case its age.. i am 50.
> 
> I get this feeling that this procedure "Lower eyelid blepharoplasty" is kinda common and considered a minor procedure by clinics.  I did some on line consults and got prices from 1.8 mi to 5 mil .   In my case its really bad and they will  have to make the incision from the outside vs in.
> 
> I have no idea who i will pick and need to do some face to face consults.    I really liked the alohabridgette blog.  I consulted with JK and they were on the high price side at 3.750 mil  even told me they dont discount.
> 
> If i run into more info i will share with you.


Thanks TM! I also have the same problem with picking the clinics (even just for consultation), there's not much information regarding lower eyelid blepharoplasty. 1.8 mil and 5mil is big difference! May I ask what clinics did you consult with? And yes I do think 3.75 mil is almost double what the clinics there often quote for this surgery. 

Have you read this thread? I think Opera targets more at local customers, their quality is good and they have reasonable price too!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ence-in-opera-plastic-surgery-s-korea.973431/


----------



## bunnychu

Hi, could you guys share me the good clinics too? I'm still not sure where to go other than Grand, because I heard they have great results. I'm planning to have LB and cheek fat removal? But I still need to talk to the doctor first about what kind of surgery should I get


----------



## huongkhanmoon

bunnychu said:


> Hi, could you guys share me the good clinics too? I'm still not sure where to go other than Grand, because I heard they have great results. I'm planning to have LB and cheek fat removal? But I still need to talk to the doctor first about what kind of surgery should I get



Hi! I've been lurking around for sometime in this forum and read a lot of threads mentioning bad clinics to avoid. Are you sure that you want to put Grand on your list, as I just read another thread on here yesterday that Grand is one of the most unsafe clinics in Korea with a lot of botched surgeries. I'm in no position to speak for you but we'd better do some research before taking risk?


----------



## MOTTY26

Thank you for creating this thread.   I didnt know the problem with my eyes until I read this link http://koreaprincess.co.kr/?mir_code=5745
I think mine is type A but the thing is the dark circle is in the upper and lower eyes, giving me sort of panda kind of eyes LOL.

Have u consulted with Dreams?  I heard that they are good with eyes.  Uvom seems good as well.


----------



## huongkhanmoon

MOTTY26 said:


> Thank you for creating this thread.   I didnt know the problem with my eyes until I read this link http://koreaprincess.co.kr/?mir_code=5745
> I think mine is type A but the thing is the dark circle is in the upper and lower eyes, giving me sort of panda kind of eyes LOL.
> 
> Have u consulted with Dreams?  I heard that they are good with eyes.  Uvom seems good as well.



Hey thanks for the suggestion! I'll add these two to my consultation list. I actually always have some pigmentation under my eyes, and I think almost everyone at my age (over 30) does and I felt ok with that... However eyebags on top of pigmentation really make things way uglier... You know those ladies with dark, crescent rings bulging out under their eyes, as if they've been suffering from some severe disease for years? I feel I'm becoming like that now (without concealer) and Im not even that old to start with  Many of my same-age friends still look so, so young! 

I don't really want to be obsessed with superficial values (I know when I get something I dream of, then I can't stop and I'll want more), but when I get depression because of my appearance, I think it does matter! It's a sign that I need to work harder on my own mind to be happy with whatever I have, but to be honest I'm not at that level yet, so I guess for the time being I'll fix the trigger (my dark circles) first


----------



## huongkhanmoon

So I had consultation with JK, Laprin, and Uvom. Opera never replied to my message on Watsapp.

Laprin: The consultant is nice, very helpful and patient with all my questions, and she suggested fat graft/stem cell fat graft + laser. The result will last for one year (hmm really?? I don't think I fly that far and spend that much money for something lasting only 1 year).

JK: They suggested fat repositioning. Price is 2,250,000 won. 

Uvom: Same, fat repositioning is the solution according to them. They still haven't got back to me about the price though.


----------



## Skyler1908

huongkhanmoon said:


> So I had consultation with JK, Laprin, and Uvom. Opera never replied to my message on Watsapp.
> 
> Laprin: The consultant is nice, very helpful and patient with all my questions, and she suggested fat graft/stem cell fat graft + laser. The result will last for one year (hmm really?? I don't think I fly that far and spend that much money for something lasting only 1 year).
> 
> JK: They suggested fat repositioning. Price is 2,250,000 won.
> 
> Uvom: Same, fat repositioning is the solution according to them. They still haven't got back to me about the price though.


Hi,I want to have upper eyes surgery too,and lower eyes surgery.I'm going to have the consultation online with Uvom,Namu and maybe Ilumi.Do you think those clinics are good for eyes surgery?


----------



## callmewyn

Hello, I’m interested in getting des with parallel creases like the girl below. Which clinics do you think would be suitable for this result ??


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Skyler1908 said:


> Hi,I want to have upper eyes surgery too,and lower eyes surgery.I'm going to have the consultation online with Uvom,Namu and maybe Ilumi.Do you think those clinics are good for eyes surgery?


I don't know about Ilumi but heard that Uvom and Namu are good. Have you had consultations yet? What lower eye problem are you addressing?


----------



## huongkhanmoon

callmewyn said:


> Hello, I’m interested in getting des with parallel creases like the girl below. Which clinics do you think would be suitable for this result ??



Hmm i have no idea but you can browse other threads, I think there are so many ladies on here going with double eyelid surgery. That girl's eye crease looks dramatic but so natural and pretty.


----------



## Skyler1908

huongkhanmoon said:


> I don't know about Ilumi but heard that Uvom and Namu are good. Have you had consultations yet? What lower eye problem are you addressing?


I had the consultation online with Namu,they said I have excessive skin on my upper eyes,I need to have ptosis correction+lower eyebag remove is 3 mil.
But I'm still confused that do I really need ptosis correction or just eyebrows lifting,because my upper eyes have a little sagging skin,I dunno it's because of the fat or because of pulling eyebrows hair too much.
So I'm going to contact with Uvom to see what they say.Do you have a list of good clinic for eyes surgery yet?


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Skyler1908 said:


> I had the consultation online with Namu,they said I have excessive skin on my upper eyes,I need to have ptosis correction+lower eyebag remove is 3 mil.
> But I'm still confused that do I really need ptosis correction or just eyebrows lifting,because my upper eyes have a little sagging skin,I dunno it's because of the fat or because of pulling eyebrows hair too much.
> So I'm going to contact with Uvom to see what they say.Do you have a list of good clinic for eyes surgery yet?



My list now for under eye surgery is (in order of priority)
JK
Uvom (they are very nice, and didn't try to oversell. I even asked them if I need laser treatment and they said it's not necessary)
Opera

I had consultations with Laprin and Namu too but these are out of my list. Laprin insisted on fat graft (which just lasts for a year, and it's more risky than fat repositioning). Namu, I don't know after reading this thread (you might want to read it too since you're considering brow lifting) https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/permanent-brow-loss-and-bad-scarring-at-namu.1003985/

My blacklisted clinics for now are
TLPS
Grand
Banobagi
JW
Wonjin
ID
Cinderella


----------



## MOTTY26

I had consultations with Laprin and Namu too but these are out of my list. Laprin insisted on fat graft (which just lasts for a year, and it's more risky than fat repositioning). 

huh, I thought fat transfer is the d same as fat graft, just different marketing name?


----------



## huongkhanmoon

MOTTY26 said:


> I had consultations with Laprin and Namu too but these are out of my list. Laprin insisted on fat graft (which just lasts for a year, and it's more risky than fat repositioning).
> 
> huh, I thought fat transfer is the d same as fat graft, just different marketing name?



Yes
Fat transfer = Fat Graft. The fat is taken from other parts of the body, such as thigh, belly, ect and then transferred to under eye area.

Fat Repositioning is different  
http://uvomps.blogspot.com/2018/07/uvom-plastic-surgery-korea-under-eye.html


----------



## Skyler1908

huongkhanmoon said:


> My list now for under eye surgery is (in order of priority)
> JK
> Uvom (they are very nice, and didn't try to oversell. I even asked them if I need laser treatment and they said it's not necessary)
> Opera
> 
> I had consultations with Laprin and Namu too but these are out of my list. Laprin insisted on fat graft (which just lasts for a year, and it's more risky than fat repositioning). Namu, I don't know after reading this thread (you might want to read it too since you're considering brow lifting) https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/permanent-brow-loss-and-bad-scarring-at-namu.1003985/
> 
> My blacklisted clinics for now are
> TLPS
> Grand
> Banobagi
> JW
> Wonjin
> ID
> Cinderella


Oh my God,thank you for sharing the thread,I just read it and her scar and hair loss on her eyebrows look very bad.
Namu is out of my list now,actually I went to their website (the Korean one),I looked at the before and after photos of eye surgery,and the results look not very different after the surgery,I don't want to waste money and time there and get the result which is not changing too much.
And plus the doctor who did the surgery for her is dr Kirk,I read that he is good at fc,dr Jeong left Namu already.
Some people mentioned Eve clinic,MVP,and Oskar are good for eye surgery,maybe we should go there and look at their website


----------



## Skyler1908

huongkhanmoon said:


> Yes
> Fat transfer = Fat Graft. The fat is taken from other parts of the body, such as thigh, belly, ect and then transferred to under eye area.
> 
> Fat Repositioning is different
> http://uvomps.blogspot.com/2018/07/uvom-plastic-surgery-korea-under-eye.html


Maybe you just need Fat repositioning 
Here are some photos


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Skyler1908 said:


> Maybe you just need Fat repositioning
> Here are some photos



Hey thanks a lot!!! Are those Bfore/after from Eve? I also think fat repositioning is good enough. However I just talked to Laprin again yesterday and the consultant there told me if I do stem cells fat grafting the result might be permanent too as the survival rate can be much higher than fat grating alone. This sounds very tempting lol, especially when she sent me a picture of this girl doing stem cells fat grafting for her entire face, she looks so baby-like... My face is very small and narrow, so baby little chubby-look is always what I adore, but I might leave this option for later when I'm an old woman with lots of sagging...

When do you plan to fly to Korea? how is your research going?


----------



## Skyler1908

huongkhanmoon said:


> Hey thanks a lot!!! Are those Bfore/after from Eve? I also think fat repositioning is good enough. However I just talked to Laprin again yesterday and the consultant there told me if I do stem cells fat grafting the result might be permanent too as the survival rate can be much higher than fat grating alone. This sounds very tempting lol, especially when she sent me a picture of this girl doing stem cells fat grafting for her entire face, she looks so baby-like... My face is very small and narrow, so baby little chubby-look is always what I adore, but I might leave this option for later when I'm an old woman with lots of sagging...
> 
> When do you plan to fly to Korea? how is your research going?


Yes,the pics I posted here is from Eve clinic.
Wow,it sounds great if we can have a baby face with that procedure,my face is small too,and my cheeks are not chubby now because I'm having braces,I want to have fat grafting later if I take off the braces and my cheeks are still the same.
How much does Laprin quote you for the stem cells fat grafting?
I'm planning to go there on the mid of May.
I have Uvom,Eve and Shinseung for eyes surgery,but I haven't contact any of them yet.


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Skyler1908 said:


> Yes,the pics I posted here is from Eve clinic.
> Wow,it sounds great if we can have a baby face with that procedure,my face is small too,and my cheeks are not chubby now because I'm having braces,I want to have fat grafting later if I take off the braces and my cheeks are still the same.
> How much does Laprin quote you for the stem cells fat grafting?
> I'm planning to go there on the mid of May.
> I have Uvom,Eve and Shinseung for eyes surgery,but I haven't contact any of them yet.



They quoted me about 1,500,000won for under-eye fat grafting. I haven't asked about stem cell fat graft yet, but heard some girl on the forum said that stem cell fat graft is often twice-thrice the cost. Of course for the whole face it will be even more expensive. 

So you'll go to Korea before me. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Skyler1908

huongkhanmoon said:


> They quoted me about 1,500,000won for under-eye fat grafting. I haven't asked about stem cell fat graft yet, but heard some girl on the forum said that stem cell fat graft is often twice-thrice the cost. Of course for the whole face it will be even more expensive.
> 
> So you'll go to Korea before me. Please keep us updated!


Sure,I'll keep the update then


----------



## katexoxo

what about dark circles? I don't have any protruded under eye fat but my dark circles are pretty visible... I've been getting fillers but should I just do fat grafting? please help meeee!


----------



## Sophie_45

katexoxo said:


> what about dark circles? I don't have any protruded under eye fat but my dark circles are pretty visible... I've been getting fillers but should I just do fat grafting? please help meeee!



Fat grafting is very unpredictable in terms of survival, and I wouldn't do it for such a small and delicate area such as the under eyes, unless I go with a surgeon that specialises in and is extremely talented in doing this procedure and does so conservatively. The under eye area is not forgiving- too much fat (even if it is just a little too much) and it will appear extremely off (which would suck because unlike filler, apart from the small amount of fat reabsorption that would occur, most of the fat deposited would last for several years at least, even heard it can last a lifetime).


----------



## katexoxo

Sophie_45 said:


> Fat grafting is very unpredictable in terms of survival, and I wouldn't do it for such a small and delicate area such as the under eyes, unless I go with a surgeon that specialises in and is extremely talented in doing this procedure and does so conservatively. The under eye area is not forgiving- too much fat (even if it is just a little too much) and it will appear extremely off (which would suck because unlike filler, apart from the small amount of fat reabsorption that would occur, most of the fat deposited would last for several years at least, even heard it can last a lifetime).


Then should I just keep continuing with filler injection? :'0 thanks for your long review!


----------



## huongkhanmoon

katexoxo said:


> what about dark circles? I don't have any protruded under eye fat but my dark circles are pretty visible... I've been getting fillers but should I just do fat grafting? please help meeee!



Hi,
I heard that fat survival rate on face is very low... A study showed that more than 50% of patients having fat grafted on their face ended up seeing most of the fat reabsorbing.

I think solution for you might be stem cell fat grafting... Stem cell helps with fat survival rate, the result might last permanently.

However, meanwhile you don't want all the fats to reabsorb (time and money waisting!!!), you don't want the doctor to overcorrect the problem area either. Under eye skin is a risky place to deal with, and too much fat might make you look swelling. You can chat with Laprin to discuss about this, they have advanced technology in stem cell fat graft I believe.

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## huongkhanmoon

katexoxo said:


> what about dark circles? I don't have any protruded under eye fat but my dark circles are pretty visible... I've been getting fillers but should I just do fat grafting? please help meeee!


And oh also, unless you have sunken undereye, most of us have fat on our lower eyelid so have you considered fat repositioning?


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Update on price and doctors' info


Laprin: Fat repositioning + fat grafting for dark circles: 2,000,000 KRW. Dr. Lee Yeong Jong
Laprin: Fat repositioning for dark circles (1,200,000 KRW) + stem cell fat grafting for the whole face (2,600,000 KRW). Total is 3,800,000 won (this includes airport pickup, anesthesia, blood test, translator, after care service). Dr. Lee Yeong Jong. (Note: this price is a discount price if I agree to write an honest review + allow them to post before/after pics)
JK: Fat repositioning for dark circles 2,250,000 KRW. Dr, Kim Sung Sik
Opera: Fat repositioning for dark circles 1,300,000 KRW.
View Clinic: Fat repositioning 2,500,000KRW and Fat grafting for dark circles 3,000,000 KRW. Total is 5,500,000 KRW.
MVP: Fat repositioning for dark circles 1,500,000 KRW. Dr. Seo
Uvom: Fat repositioning for dark circles: 2,000,000 KRW. This price is negotiable during face2face consultation. Plus they can give discount of 30% if I let them post before/after pics but this promotion can end anytime. Dr. Kang Min Jo.
My takeaways after online consultations with these clinics:

The consultant from Laprin is the most considerate lady ever. I asked so many questions out of my worries, and she's always patient to answer all my questions. She also told me to do more research, as no matter how much she tries to explain, I will still be concerned if I don't do research on my own. She mentioned that Laprin can offer a discount (see above) in exchange for an honest review, so they will do their best so they can have good review from me. I really like her, can't wait to meet with her and the doctor in person!
Opera's consultant is kinda rude. When I asked her if there will be any translator during my face2face consultation, she just abruptly answered "Of course not!" ??!!??
View and JK are so overpriced. I don't make decision based on price if they really do a good job, but is it worth paying 2, 3 times the price?
Uvom's consultant is very nice too. I like their before/after pictures.
Last but not least, this was my first time hearing about "stem cell" and to be honest, I'm really intrigued by the concept. Although not so sure about stem cell procedure this time, I will definitely consider doing it in the future. It helps tightening, smoothing and brightening skin, and can help my face look chubbier. "The stem cells used in fat transfer procedures are taken from your body's own fat stores. These stem cells are naturally occurring and regenerative. In addition, they can differentiate into specialized cell types. Stem cells can improve your results by creating an enhanced natural blood supply to the treatment area. 
This will ultimately improve the quality, health, and appearance of your skin, providing a better outcome than traditional fat transfer procedures. In addition, you will achieve longer lasting results." (quoted from MVP). I also have a PDF file about stem cell therapy at Laprin, if anyone is interested you can PM me and I'll send you the file.


----------



## Sophie_45

katexoxo said:


> Then should I just keep continuing with filler injection? :'0 thanks for your long review!


I think it depends on how sunken your tear troughs are. If it is only mild, I would continue to get fillers (I've noticed that in this area of the face, filler lasts quite a while especially compared to the lips, wbu?). But if you have deep tear troughs I would, only after extensive research on a doctor I trust, would get fat grafting done just because fillers can get quite pricey.


----------



## Sophie_45

Sophie_45 said:


> I think it depends on how sunken your tear troughs are. If it is only mild, I would continue to get fillers (I've noticed that in this area of the face, filler lasts quite a while especially compared to the lips, wbu?). But if you have deep tear troughs I would, only after extensive research on a doctor I trust, would get fat grafting done just because fillers can get quite pricey.





katexoxo said:


> Then should I just keep continuing with filler injection? :'0 thanks for your long review!


Also, forgot to ask, do you have sufficient volume in your cheeks? Only asking because I was much more happy with my dark circles after I had gotten cheek fillers than when I had tear trough filler (the anterior part of my cheeks were quite flat).


----------



## Deleted member 448829

I would also caution anyone against being unrealistic with expectations re: any sort of plastic surgery, esp. with difficult things like undereye pigmentation.

I have had undereye fat repositioning. It's still not perfect, but a much better improvement than before (and is no longer visible in photographs). I don't have eye bags anymore. HOWEVER, the dark circles are absolutely still there and I still need concealer to change the pigment.

I have also had both facial lipo and chin lipo (I did the chin lipo in America). Liposuction looks amazing the first few months, but the fat comes back unless you're on a diet for life. For me, it didn't even come back in "different areas," as I've read here as well as in scientific studies. I literally have a double-chin again just 2 years after doing it! I am not fat at all -- I'm in the low 130 normally (though I fluctuate to the mid/high 130s on occasion). I just had facial lipo with some really good results in January. I went out to eat 3 days in a row last week for work purposes. Weight went up to 136 instantly, and well, guess what -- my face is pretty freaking fat again (again, not as bad as before, and still a noticeable improvement, but there's definitely fat). Very frustrating!!! I HATE how I put on weight on my face and nowhere else.


----------



## katexoxo

huongkhanmoon said:


> Hi,
> I heard that fat survival rate on face is very low... A study showed that more than 50% of patients having fat grafted on their face ended up seeing most of the fat reabsorbing.
> 
> I think solution for you might be stem cell fat grafting... Stem cell helps with fat survival rate, the result might last permanently.
> 
> However, meanwhile you don't want all the fats to reabsorb (time and money waisting!!!), you don't want the doctor to overcorrect the problem area either. Under eye skin is a risky place to deal with, and too much fat might make you look swelling. You can chat with Laprin to discuss about this, they have advanced technology in stem cell fat graft I believe.
> 
> Good luck and keep us updated!


I also heard that the fat won't survive for a long time... but I somehow(?) think that it's safer than filler lol..and whenever I concern about my dark circles, consultants always offered me to get fat grafting for my under eyes... hmm


----------



## katexoxo

Sophie_45 said:


> I think it depends on how sunken your tear troughs are. If it is only mild, I would continue to get fillers (I've noticed that in this area of the face, filler lasts quite a while especially compared to the lips, wbu?). But if you have deep tear troughs I would, only after extensive research on a doctor I trust, would get fat grafting done just because fillers can get quite pricey.


Right, I also heard from the doctors that fillers can stay longer under eyes than any other area.. but I feel like mines already gone (ugh..maybe I got injected too little..)


----------



## Sophie_45

ladybugz said:


> I would also caution anyone against being unrealistic with expectations re: any sort of plastic surgery, esp. with difficult things like undereye pigmentation.
> 
> I have had undereye fat repositioning. It's still not perfect, but a much better improvement than before (and is no longer visible in photographs). I don't have eye bags anymore. HOWEVER, the dark circles are absolutely still there and I still need concealer to change the pigment.
> 
> I have also had both facial lipo and chin lipo (I did the chin lipo in America). Liposuction looks amazing the first few months, but the fat comes back unless you're on a diet for life. For me, it didn't even come back in "different areas," as I've read here as well as in scientific studies. I literally have a double-chin again just 2 years after doing it! I am not fat at all -- I'm in the low 130 normally (though I fluctuate to the mid/high 130s on occasion). I just had facial lipo with some really good results in January. I went out to eat 3 days in a row last week for work purposes. Weight went up to 136 instantly, and well, guess what -- my face is pretty freaking fat again (again, not as bad as before, and still a noticeable improvement, but there's definitely fat). Very frustrating!!! I HATE how I put on weight on my face and nowhere else.


Agree with you 100% on setting realistic expectations when it comes to cosmetic surgery. Any good doctor will tell you this from jump  
Did you just get chin lipo or did you do your whole face? You're actually pretty lucky you gain weight on your face first as it is the best for aging haha there is a saying  'after 40, you either pick your face or your ass'.


----------



## Sophie_45

Sophie_45 said:


> Agree with you 100% on setting realistic expectations when it comes to cosmetic surgery. Any good doctor will tell you this from jump
> Did you just get chin lipo or did you do your whole face? You're actually pretty lucky you gain weight on your face first as it is the best for aging haha there is a saying  'after 40, you either pick your face or your ass'.


Sorry just read your post again, you had both face and chin lipo. Have you heard of removing buccal fat pads on your face? That makes a whole lot of difference. Pretty sure Bella Hadid got that done


----------



## Deleted member 448829

My fat isn’t where bucccal fat is stored, so it wouldn’t work on me. I’m kind of giving up on the skinny face idea. Two rounds of lipo and the fat comes back the second I gain weight!!


----------



## huongkhanmoon

ladybugz said:


> My fat isn’t where bucccal fat is stored, so it wouldn’t work on me. I’m kind of giving up on the skinny face idea. Two rounds of lipo and the fat comes back the second I gain weight!!


I'm the other way around. I wish to have chubby face but no matter how much I gain weight, the fat just accumulates around my belly/thighs/buttocks. I look weird with chubby body and super skinny face. That's why I think I fall into those types of girls whose fat grafting on face won't help, most of the fat will end up absorbing.


----------



## huongkhanmoon

ladybugz said:


> I would also caution anyone against being unrealistic with expectations re: any sort of plastic surgery, esp. with difficult things like undereye pigmentation.
> 
> I have had undereye fat repositioning. It's still not perfect, but a much better improvement than before (and is no longer visible in photographs). I don't have eye bags anymore. HOWEVER, the dark circles are absolutely still there and I still need concealer to change the pigment.
> 
> I have also had both facial lipo and chin lipo (I did the chin lipo in America). Liposuction looks amazing the first few months, but the fat comes back unless you're on a diet for life. For me, it didn't even come back in "different areas," as I've read here as well as in scientific studies. I literally have a double-chin again just 2 years after doing it! I am not fat at all -- I'm in the low 130 normally (though I fluctuate to the mid/high 130s on occasion). I just had facial lipo with some really good results in January. I went out to eat 3 days in a row last week for work purposes. Weight went up to 136 instantly, and well, guess what -- my face is pretty freaking fat again (again, not as bad as before, and still a noticeable improvement, but there's definitely fat). Very frustrating!!! I HATE how I put on weight on my face and nowhere else.



Thanks for the post! I consulted with many clinics and most of them warned me that they can't fix pigmentation by fat repositioning. They can help with eye bag though. I somehow think that eye bags do contribute to the "dark ring" appearance too, as they cast shadow over the skin beneath; thats why I believe having the bags themselves eliminated can help a lot with improving "dark circles"...


----------



## Hani [V]

huongkhanmoon said:


> Thanks! I think white people often have problems with hollowness and asian people have more problems with puffiness (I'm asian so my case falls into the puffy realm). What clinics do you consider going for consultations? Have you got any quote yet from these clinics?
> 
> I really, really pray the best for you


I am asian, i don't have eye bag but have problems with hollowness instead


----------



## Hani [V]

Daffycakes said:


> I consulted with Uvom, View and Namu in Korea. Then I consulted with two doctors in Beverly Hills (SO EXPENSIVE). The LA doctors wanted to charge $4-4.5K just for fat repositioning . The korean clinics all quoted me around 2M-2.5M won for fat repositioning and 2M for full face fat grafting. I chose to go with Namu for my surgery since it's a popular clinic with _mostly_ good reviews. Under eye and fat grafting is said to be pretty easy fixes with little error (from what I've researched) so I think you'd be safe picking a well known clinic.


Have you done the procedure yet? If you did, do you mind sharing your experience? I am thinking to get the same procedure done with namu.


----------



## Hani [V]

callmewyn said:


> Hello, I’m interested in getting des with parallel creases like the girl below. Which clinics do you think would be suitable for this result ??


Most clinic aims for natural look. If you are looking for high crease and dolly eyes like this maybe you should try cinderella, they are famous amongst korean celebrities. Jewellery is known for dolly eyes too but I am not sure if they are any good


----------



## Hani [V]

Skyler1908 said:


> Yes,the pics I posted here is from Eve clinic.
> Wow,it sounds great if we can have a baby face with that procedure,my face is small too,and my cheeks are not chubby now because I'm having braces,I want to have fat grafting later if I take off the braces and my cheeks are still the same.
> How much does Laprin quote you for the stem cells fat grafting?
> I'm planning to go there on the mid of May.
> I have Uvom,Eve and Shinseung for eyes surgery,but I haven't contact any of them yet.


I'm going mid may and getting my eyes done too. The clinic on my list so far is view, uvom and namu. Did you those clinics yet?


----------



## Daffycakes

Hi all! Posting my undereye surgery results. I’m 9 days post op from Namu. I am pretty swollen still since I also did some facial contouring but really like it so far!


----------



## Skyler1908

Daffycakes said:


> View attachment 4402150
> 
> Hi all! Posting my undereye surgery results. I’m 9 days post op from Namu. I am pretty swollen still since I also did some facial contouring but really like it so far!


Hi,your eyes look good,do you have any before picture?


----------



## Daffycakes

Skyler1908 said:


> Hi,your eyes look good,do you have any before picture?


The top is my before. I didn’t do anything to my eyes. Only removed the undereye bag through fat repositioning and fat grafting.


----------



## Skyler1908

Daffycakes said:


> The top is my before. I didn’t do anything to my eyes. Only removed the undereye bag through fat repositioning and fat grafting.


Ohh,I saw it now,all of the dark color around your under eyes were removed)


----------



## katsecreteyy

huongkhanmoon said:


> I'm doing research on clinics in South Korea to remove my eye bags and dark circles. They get worse and worse by days (first I could hide them by applying concealer, and now concealer barely works anymore).
> 
> I heard that Opera is good for this (read a thread from a Russian lady having her undereye fat repositioning done there).
> 
> I would love to hear more from those of you who has gone through this procedure... Your age, your under eye condition before the opration, what clinic you chose to go with, your experience and result, how satisfied you are with the doctors/service ect.?
> 
> I plan to do it in Dec 2019 or early next year (2020).
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! Any post, advice or idea would be appreciated! I got (real) depression because of my look, that's why I think I need to do something to fix it now.



Coming from someone who had lower blepharoplasty from 4 years ago, I want to advice that eyebags and dark circle after blepharoplasty eventually come back in around 3 years. I would consult if you're a good candidate for restylane fillers because I think that would be more worth it. This is because lower blepharoplasty is also only a temporary solution, but it weakens the eye muscle over time, hence eyebags can be more apparent the more time you do it. Also consider the pain and recovery time, plus the cost of surgery vs fillers are cheaper and doesn't weaken the eye muscle and skin elasticity.


----------



## Hani [V]

Daffycakes said:


> View attachment 4402150
> 
> Hi all! Posting my undereye surgery results. I’m 9 days post op from Namu. I am pretty swollen still since I also did some facial contouring but really like it so far!


 Hi there, your eyes look amazing! May I know who is your surgeon? Did you get the undereye fat repositioning?


----------



## Daffycakes

Hani [V] said:


> Hi there, your eyes look amazing! May I know who is your surgeon? Did you get the undereye fat repositioning?



Yes I did fat repositioning and a bit of fat grafting to the undereye area. I went to Dr. Kirk at Namu.


----------



## Apple juice

Hi Daffycakes, 

Don't mind if you share how much you paid for both procedures before tax? Thank you.


----------



## Sophie_45

Daffycakes said:


> View attachment 4402150
> 
> Hi all! Posting my undereye surgery results. I’m 9 days post op from Namu. I am pretty swollen still since I also did some facial contouring but really like it so far!


Amazing result!!


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Daffycakes said:


> View attachment 4402150
> 
> Hi all! Posting my undereye surgery results. I’m 9 days post op from Namu. I am pretty swollen still since I also did some facial contouring but really like it so far!


Looks awesome! How do you rate your bag's severity on a 1-10 scale before surgery? I don't have a lot of fat so my guess is I need some fat grafting too...


----------



## churreria

I'm interested in eyebag removal as well. I checked Opera's english website and their results look amazing though most of the patients on the before and after pictures seemed doing eyebag removal along with fat graft.


----------



## huongkhanmoon

katsecreteyy said:


> Coming from someone who had lower blepharoplasty from 4 years ago, I want to advice that eyebags and dark circle after blepharoplasty eventually come back in around 3 years. I would consult if you're a good candidate for restylane fillers because I think that would be more worth it. This is because lower blepharoplasty is also only a temporary solution, but it weakens the eye muscle over time, hence eyebags can be more apparent the more time you do it. Also consider the pain and recovery time, plus the cost of surgery vs fillers are cheaper and doesn't weaken the eye muscle and skin elasticity.


Uhmm this is really opposite to what I thought, thank you for the suggestion, I'll look more into it. So I guess your eye bags are back after 3 years and look worse than before?


----------



## Luv Dogs

huongkhanmoon said:


> Update on price and doctors' info
> 
> 
> Laprin: Fat repositioning + fat grafting for dark circles: 2,000,000 KRW. Dr. Lee Yeong Jong
> Laprin: Fat repositioning for dark circles (1,200,000 KRW) + stem cell fat grafting for the whole face (2,600,000 KRW). Total is 3,800,000 won (this includes airport pickup, anesthesia, blood test, translator, after care service). Dr. Lee Yeong Jong. (Note: this price is a discount price if I agree to write an honest review + allow them to post before/after pics)
> JK: Fat repositioning for dark circles 2,250,000 KRW. Dr, Kim Sung Sik
> Opera: Fat repositioning for dark circles 1,300,000 KRW.
> View Clinic: Fat repositioning 2,500,000KRW and Fat grafting for dark circles 3,000,000 KRW. Total is 5,500,000 KRW.
> MVP: Fat repositioning for dark circles 1,500,000 KRW. Dr. Seo
> Uvom: Fat repositioning for dark circles: 2,000,000 KRW. This price is negotiable during face2face consultation. Plus they can give discount of 30% if I let them post before/after pics but this promotion can end anytime. Dr. Kang Min Jo.
> My takeaways after online consultations with these clinics:
> 
> The consultant from Laprin is the most considerate lady ever. I asked so many questions out of my worries, and she's always patient to answer all my questions. She also told me to do more research, as no matter how much she tries to explain, I will still be concerned if I don't do research on my own. She mentioned that Laprin can offer a discount (see above) in exchange for an honest review, so they will do their best so they can have good review from me. I really like her, can't wait to meet with her and the doctor in person!
> Opera's consultant is kinda rude. When I asked her if there will be any translator during my face2face consultation, she just abruptly answered "Of course not!" ??!!??
> View and JK are so overpriced. I don't make decision based on price if they really do a good job, but is it worth paying 2, 3 times the price?
> Uvom's consultant is very nice too. I like their before/after pictures.
> Last but not least, this was my first time hearing about "stem cell" and to be honest, I'm really intrigued by the concept. Although not so sure about stem cell procedure this time, I will definitely consider doing it in the future. It helps tightening, smoothing and brightening skin, and can help my face look chubbier. "The stem cells used in fat transfer procedures are taken from your body's own fat stores. These stem cells are naturally occurring and regenerative. In addition, they can differentiate into specialized cell types. Stem cells can improve your results by creating an enhanced natural blood supply to the treatment area.
> This will ultimately improve the quality, health, and appearance of your skin, providing a better outcome than traditional fat transfer procedures. In addition, you will achieve longer lasting results." (quoted from MVP). I also have a PDF file about stem cell therapy at Laprin, if anyone is interested you can PM me and I'll send you the file.


Oh my! Is stem cell fat graft different from prp fat graft? So confusing! Haha


----------



## Luv Dogs

Daffycakes said:


> View attachment 4402150
> 
> Hi all! Posting my undereye surgery results. I’m 9 days post op from Namu. I am pretty swollen still since I also did some facial contouring but really like it so far!


Very nice!


----------



## Luv Dogs

Ok sharing my own experience.
I am Chinese and I have big eyes and big eyes tend to also cause eye bags. I removed my eye bag fats like 15 years ago and they did come back after like 7 years later? THe point is any fats will come back eventually because it’s our genes/anatomy. 
Now I’m older and I have dark circles and eye bags. I consulted Namu and Uvom via WhatsApp and both recommended under eye fat repositioning so I deduced it’s really a flaw on my face now (I didn’t tell them what procedure I wanted I just asked them what they can do to make me look younger and have a slimmer face).
I’ve seen some b/a photos of Namu under eye fp so I believe dr Kirk the head surgeon there is skilled in this. Claire from Namu speaks English well and her reasons for under eye fp is to smoothen the bumpy area and reduce sunkeness. 
My suggestion is to show your unfiltered photos to several clinics and see what they recommend, then you will know what procedure is best for you. Also I suspect a clinic will not recommend you a procedure they are not skilled in even if you need it, so it’s best to consult several


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Luv Dogs said:


> Ok sharing my own experience.
> I am Chinese and I have big eyes and big eyes tend to also cause eye bags. I removed my eye bag fats like 15 years ago and they did come back after like 7 years later? THe point is any fats will come back eventually because it’s our genes/anatomy.
> Now I’m older and I have dark circles and eye bags. I consulted Namu and Uvom via WhatsApp and both recommended under eye fat repositioning so I deduced it’s really a flaw on my face now (I didn’t tell them what procedure I wanted I just asked them what they can do to make me look younger and have a slimmer face).
> I’ve seen some b/a photos of Namu under eye fp so I believe dr Kirk the head surgeon there is skilled in this. Claire from Namu speaks English well and her reasons for under eye fp is to smoothen the bumpy area and reduce sunkeness.
> My suggestion is to show your unfiltered photos to several clinics and see what they recommend, then you will know what procedure is best for you. Also I suspect a clinic will not recommend you a procedure they are not skilled in even if you need it, so it’s best to consult several



So are you considering under eye fp done 2nd time?


----------



## Luv Dogs

huongkhanmoon said:


> So are you considering under eye fp done 2nd time?


Yes, I’m going in mid September


----------



## Jaepiwon

Luv Dogs said:


> Ok sharing my own experience.
> I am Chinese and I have big eyes and big eyes tend to also cause eye bags. I removed my eye bag fats like 15 years ago and they did come back after like 7 years later? THe point is any fats will come back eventually because it’s our genes/anatomy.
> Now I’m older and I have dark circles and eye bags. I consulted Namu and Uvom via WhatsApp and both recommended under eye fat repositioning so I deduced it’s really a flaw on my face now (I didn’t tell them what procedure I wanted I just asked them what they can do to make me look younger and have a slimmer face).
> I’ve seen some b/a photos of Namu under eye fp so I believe dr Kirk the head surgeon there is skilled in this. Claire from Namu speaks English well and her reasons for under eye fp is to smoothen the bumpy area and reduce sunkeness.
> My suggestion is to show your unfiltered photos to several clinics and see what they recommend, then you will know what procedure is best for you. Also I suspect a clinic will not recommend you a procedure they are not skilled in even if you need it, so it’s best to consult several



I’ll echo the part that fat comes back as you age. This is good to know before you go for surgery, my doc informed me about fat coming back eventually as I age.

I’ve had eyebag removal 8 years ago and while my dark circles never went away I completely got rid of the bulge under the eyes. However since a year ago the bulge under my eyes is slightly coming back, I’m expecting it to become worse over time. But am holding off getting another surgery under eyes until I’m a bit older.


----------



## Gats

Luv Dogs said:


> Ok sharing my own experience.
> I am Chinese and I have big eyes and big eyes tend to also cause eye bags. I removed my eye bag fats like 15 years ago and they did come back after like 7 years later? THe point is any fats will come back eventually because it’s our genes/anatomy.



Was the eyebag fat that came back related to overall body weight gain during that time?


----------



## annamilky

Luv Dogs said:


> Ok sharing my own experience.
> I am Chinese and I have big eyes and big eyes tend to also cause eye bags. I removed my eye bag fats like 15 years ago and they did come back after like 7 years later? THe point is any fats will come back eventually because it’s our genes/anatomy.
> Now I’m older and I have dark circles and eye bags. I consulted Namu and Uvom via WhatsApp and both recommended under eye fat repositioning so I deduced it’s really a flaw on my face now (I didn’t tell them what procedure I wanted I just asked them what they can do to make me look younger and have a slimmer face).
> I’ve seen some b/a photos of Namu under eye fp so I believe dr Kirk the head surgeon there is skilled in this. Claire from Namu speaks English well and her reasons for under eye fp is to smoothen the bumpy area and reduce sunkeness.
> My suggestion is to show your unfiltered photos to several clinics and see what they recommend, then you will know what procedure is best for you. Also I suspect a clinic will not recommend you a procedure they are not skilled in even if you need it, so it’s best to consult several



I'm thinking of having a dark circles surgery with under eye fat repositioning or fat graft, but haven't seen anyone who did it actually. Can you share your pic if you did it?


----------



## Luv Dogs

Gats said:


> Was the eyebag fat that came back related to overall body weight gain during that time?


It's due to aging and lifestyle I think...


----------



## lia777

huongkhanmoon said:


> Thanks for the post! I consulted with many clinics and most of them warned me that they can't fix pigmentation by fat repositioning. They can help with eye bag though. I somehow think that eye bags do contribute to the "dark ring" appearance too, as they cast shadow over the skin beneath; thats why I believe having the bags themselves eliminated can help a lot with improving "dark circles"...



I'm glad many clinics are being realistic with the result of the surgery. I have the same dark circle issue and when I consulted online with some clinics, they all mentioned this exact point! Also, I thought I just needed the under eye fat reposition but I found out that I actually don't even have enough fat to distribute among the surface so I decided on the fat graft as well. I'm pretty excited for the surgery as I was very satisfied with the before and after pictures the clinic provided!


----------



## huongkhanmoon

lia777 said:


> I'm glad many clinics are being realistic with the result of the surgery. I have the same dark circle issue and when I consulted online with some clinics, they all mentioned this exact point! Also, I thought I just needed the under eye fat reposition but I found out that I actually don't even have enough fat to distribute among the surface so I decided on the fat graft as well. I'm pretty excited for the surgery as I was very satisfied with the before and after pictures the clinic provided!



Hey Lia please me know when you have the procedure and how it goes! I changed my mind and thought stem cell fat graft might be enough for my case. The more I think about under eye fat repositioning, the less confident I feel about this surgery- how invasive it would be for my 34-year-old skin, plus the eye bags will come back anyway based on other women's reviews.

I actually have Seb Derm (a dermatitis caused by malassezia on oily skin people) and once in a while my face gets swelling due to the seb-derm flare-ups. I just had one flareup 2 months ago (irritant ingredient in my skincare), then I realized even just a little bit of swelling on my facial skin helps make my dark circles disappear. That's why I think stem cell fat graft is good enough, I still need to meet the doctor in person to confirm this though.

Of course I'll need to go through a lot of clinics F2F consultations before making a decision, but I'm really interested in Laprin for now. They seem to be honest, never talk me into unnecessary procedures and if they are not sure about something they always say they need to see me in person to give the precise solution. Also their price is local price, they don't charge foreigners double or triple like many other clinics.

Please keep us updated!


----------



## huongkhanmoon

I plan to go to SK next Feb by the way. Hopefully I won't need to hold this off again due to my weird work schedule.


----------



## PinkCats-PurplePeonies

Hello girls, I have just consulted Namu and MVP for dark under eye circles/ tired eyes treatment. I have been recommended fat repositioning by both MVP and Namu -

MVP:  1.65 million won
Namu: 2 million won

MVP consultation: 

Popped in for a consultation with no previously arranged appointment; I was just in the area and decided to see them. I was told to come back later, so I came back after an hour or so and I spoke with one of the young ladies for quite a while, discussing treatment and method for removal of dark under eye circles/ eye bags. Later I briefly saw Dr. Seo who examined me quickly and confirmed under eye fat repositioning would be the best choice. There is no fat graft involved either.

Namu consultation:

I had previously talked with them over WhatsApp about Dark under eye circle removal. I saw the results of one of the girls in this thread and was impressed. I asked for Dr Kirk, head of clinic, to perform the surgery. I discussed the procedure with one of the consultants there who's English was strong and personality was bubbly and very friendly. Conversation was easy and communication was good. She showed me some results too and yes, they were good. A lot of the patients were local. 
I haven't met Dr. Kirk yet, I consult with him this coming Monday however. 

Which clinic do you think is best for this procedure? I'm leaning more towards Namu.
I'm also thinking of doing some skin care treatments in either clinic. I'll possibly be having facial for pores and to clear skin, but was also recommended hylauronic acid administered to the skin to revitalise and refresh it. Consultant expressed to me she does this for her skin too.

Thoughts?


----------



## lia777

huongkhanmoon said:


> View attachment 4551299
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lia please me know when you have the procedure and how it goes! I changed my mind and thought stem cell fat graft might be enough for my case. The more I think about under eye fat repositioning, the less confident I feel about this surgery- how invasive it would be for my 34-year-old skin, plus the eye bags will come back anyway based on other women's reviews.
> 
> I actually have Seb Derm (a dermatitis caused by malassezia on oily skin people) and once in a while my face gets swelling due to the seb-derm flare-ups. I just had one flareup 2 months ago (irritant ingredient in my skincare), then I realized even just a little bit of swelling on my facial skin helps make my dark circles disappear. That's why I think stem cell fat graft is good enough, I still need to meet the doctor in person to confirm this though.
> 
> Of course I'll need to go through a lot of clinics F2F consultations before making a decision, but I'm really interested in Laprin for now. They seem to be honest, never talk me into unnecessary procedures and if they are not sure about something they always say they need to see me in person to give the precise solution. Also their price is local price, they don't charge foreigners double or triple like many other clinics.
> 
> Please keep us updated!



Hey huongkhanmoon!! I can totally understand your concern with invasiveness of the surgery :/ I felt the same before going into clinics for consultation. The clinic I went to showed me bunch of b&a photos of the patients and I was pretty shocked to find out lots of people in their 20s-30s get this surgery in Korea! I feel a little less scared now for sure. But with your skin condition I'm sure you know what's best for you! I had my round of consultations this summer and I'm thinking about getting them done this winter (december or january). Will keep you updated for sure.


----------



## faith01

HI. I have the same problem but I'm afraid of needles or any invasive procedures plus not all gives the 100% desired results. So I opted for a PAINLESS but VERY EFFECTIVE solution that my friend shared to me. It did a lot of wonders and I'm fully satisfied with the result.  So why don't you try it first before hurting yourself and regret afterwards. Follow this link: https://tinyurl.com/undereyesolution. 
Hope I'm able to help.


----------



## gmcnm19

katsecreteyy said:


> Coming from someone who had lower blepharoplasty from 4 years ago, I want to advice that eyebags and dark circle after blepharoplasty eventually come back in around 3 years. I would consult if you're a good candidate for restylane fillers because I think that would be more worth it. This is because lower blepharoplasty is also only a temporary solution, but it weakens the eye muscle over time, hence eyebags can be more apparent the more time you do it. Also consider the pain and recovery time, plus the cost of surgery vs fillers are cheaper and doesn't weaken the eye muscle and skin elasticity.


Thank you for this input. I'm also afraid of it being temporary solution too. I don't have under eye fat but rather very thin skin under eye and very dark under eye circle. I can even see the veins under my eye so I don't really think fat repositioning is an option for me, not to mention its result doesn't last.


----------



## Milka_H

faith01 said:


> HI. I have the same problem but I'm afraid of needles or any invasive procedures plus not all gives the 100% desired results. So I opted for a PAINLESS but VERY EFFECTIVE solution that my friend shared to me. It did a lot of wonders and I'm fully satisfied with the result.  So why don't you try it first before hurting yourself and regret afterwards. Follow this link: https://tinyurl.com/undereyesolution.
> Hope I'm able to help.



Hi this link won’t work for me? What is the treatment you got?


----------



## Peacesign

katsecreteyy said:


> Coming from someone who had lower blepharoplasty from 4 years ago, I want to advice that eyebags and dark circle after blepharoplasty eventually come back in around 3 years. I would consult if you're a good candidate for restylane fillers because I think that would be more worth it. This is because lower blepharoplasty is also only a temporary solution, but it weakens the eye muscle over time, hence eyebags can be more apparent the more time you do it. Also consider the pain and recovery time, plus the cost of surgery vs fillers are cheaper and doesn't weaken the eye muscle and skin elasticity.



Thanks for the info! That's definitely something to consider. Did you get fat graft too, or just fat re-positioning?


----------



## huongkhanmoon

lia777 said:


> Hey huongkhanmoon!! I can totally understand your concern with invasiveness of the surgery :/ I felt the same before going into clinics for consultation. The clinic I went to showed me bunch of b&a photos of the patients and I was pretty shocked to find out lots of people in their 20s-30s get this surgery in Korea! I feel a little less scared now for sure. But with your skin condition I'm sure you know what's best for you! I had my round of consultations this summer and I'm thinking about getting them done this winter (december or january). Will keep you updated for sure.



I'm glad to hear, and I'm sure you know what's best for you too! I'm flying to Korea, probably end of February -beginning of March for the procedure. Just wondering if you already had your surgery done? If not, and if you are coincidentally in Seoul around that time, it would be nice to catch up!


----------



## awokewalty

huongkhanmoon said:


> The more I think about under eye fat repositioning, the less confident I feel about this surgery- how invasive it would be for my 34-year-old skin, plus the eye bags will come back anyway based on other women's reviews.



I had a lot of similar concerns as well and have been learning the under eye area not so simple & straight forward to treat. based on my research I'm leaning towards wannabe plastic surgery. i like their focus and their technique sounds interesting. but i will know more after consulting face to face, but started a thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...al-fixiation-wannabe-plastic-surgery.1022583/


----------



## huongkhanmoon

awokewalty said:


> I had a lot of similar concerns as well and have been learning the under eye area not so simple & straight forward to treat. based on my research I'm leaning towards wannabe plastic surgery. i like their focus and their technique sounds interesting. but i will know more after consulting face to face, but started a thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...al-fixiation-wannabe-plastic-surgery.1022583/



Hey thanks!!! When are you planning to go? I'll be there from Feb 26 to Mar 5. Still narrowing down my list of clinics to visit. I'm scared!!!


----------



## awokewalty

huongkhanmoon said:


> Hey thanks!!! When are you planning to go? I'll be there from Feb 26 to Mar 5. Still narrowing down my list of clinics to visit. I'm scared!!!



I'm going to be doing consultation this week, and will have to see what's availability for surgery. I'm going to be in Seoul for 4 weeks. I'm pretty set on wannabe just want to do the face to face, and I have myself some buffer time, so i can go sight seeing and look and seoul before and after surgery. 

yeah, it can be pretty nerve wracking, but i'm not worried. i saw this video where dr chang actually did the procedure on another plastic surgeon.


----------



## TinaLove

I just did my under eye at namu. Will update results once I heal. So far the clinic service Linda is great. Very friendly and both her and doctor don’t push you to do anything extra if you don’t need. Will put before and after photos in the future. But so far I like namu....but I’m still in healing process right now


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

Does anyone know if Dr Chang at WannaBe is the same Dr Chang that left Grand clinic due to malpractice?


----------



## Peacesign

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> Does anyone know if Dr Chang at WannaBe is the same Dr Chang that left Grand clinic due to malpractice?


I'd be interested to know, too. I saw a post from a girl in an old thread that mentioned something about him working for Grand. Do you know any of the details about the malpractice suit?


----------



## huongkhanmoon

TinaLove said:


> I just did my under eye at namu. Will update results once I heal. So far the clinic service Linda is great. Very friendly and both her and doctor don’t push you to do anything extra if you don’t need. Will put before and after photos in the future. But so far I like namu....but I’m still in healing process right now


I'm happy for you! Let us know how it goes! How much did you pay may i ask?


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

Peacesign said:


> I'd be interested to know, too. I saw a post from a girl in an old thread that mentioned something about him working for Grand. Do you know any of the details about the malpractice suit?



I also wonder if its the same doctor. there are so many dr changs . maybe i need to make a new thread about it


----------



## Ebichu7

I'm a white female and I had very thin undereye skin, holowness and tear trough.  Decided to do fat repositioning instead of fillers, as my friend had it and she couldn't see a big difference. It's been 1 month and 3 weeks now, I look much better. After surgery I lost some weight (not intentionally), so I was scared I can lose undereye volume again, but it seems fine. I hope it's gonna last  I had it done in ATOP~


----------



## missnomer

I had a friend with the same problem(?). She asked me to look for pictures or clinics that specializes in fat repositioning or fat grafting where you get the fat from one part of your body and put it into another part of the body for a more natural look than a filler. Probably better for your health has well. I think Namu, Opera, and Nana had pretty good reviews with before and after photos on their site and instagram. Opera is pretty well known but Nana is pretty new. Try looking through some of their photos they have on their SNS like FB or Instagram.


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

missnomer said:


> I had a friend with the same problem(?). She asked me to look for pictures or clinics that specializes in fat repositioning or fat grafting where you get the fat from one part of your body and put it into another part of the body for a more natural look than a filler. Probably better for your health has well. I think Namu, Opera, and Nana had pretty good reviews with before and after photos on their site and instagram. Opera is pretty well known but Nana is pretty new. Try looking through some of their photos they have on their SNS like FB or Instagram.



honestly wannabe's before/after photos for under eye look the best but they dont seem to have too many real reviews...


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

Ebichu7 said:


> I'm a white female and I had very thin undereye skin, holowness and tear trough.  Decided to do fat repositioning instead of fillers, as my friend had it and she couldn't see a big difference. It's been 1 month and 3 weeks now, I look much better. After surgery I lost some weight (not intentionally), so I was scared I can lose undereye volume again, but it seems fine. I hope it's gonna last  I had it done in ATOP~



could u pls post photos? how did you like ur result 2 weeks post op ?  did u also get fat graft?


----------



## Ebichu7

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> could u pls post photos? how did you like ur result 2 weeks post op ?  did u also get fat graft?



Hi! Yup I did get a fat graft too~ It was nice 2 weeks after surgery, I didn't get any bruising even tho I got a rhinoplasty too. But I think 3rd week+ it started to look really natural and at that time I started to feel so confident about my undereye area. I still have a slightly darker skin there, which they told me before surgery it can't be totally fixed, but the holowness and this terrible tear trough which made me looking so tired is gone and because skin is now thicker I can see such a huge differene, and most of the times I don't even use concealer, light to medium coverage cushion or bb cream and I look like I had a good deep sleep previous night haha. I will post review soon


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

Ebichu7 said:


> Hi! Yup I did get a fat graft too~ It was nice 2 weeks after surgery, I didn't get any bruising even tho I got a rhinoplasty too. But I think 3rd week+ it started to look really natural and at that time I started to feel so confident about my undereye area. I still have a slightly darker skin there, which they told me before surgery it can't be totally fixed, but the holowness and this terrible tear trough which made me looking so tired is gone and because skin is now thicker I can see such a huge differene, and most of the times I don't even use concealer, light to medium coverage cushion or bb cream and I look like I had a good deep sleep previous night haha. I will post review soon



ooooh sounds amazing , where did they take your fat from? was there any time during the recovery where you were scared about the results or was everything smooth sailing for most part?  also do you know if they did internal suture or was there external? for external i read that you need to come back few days later to remove stitch from outside your skin


----------



## Tchen56

Ebichu7 said:


> Hi! Yup I did get a fat graft too~ It was nice 2 weeks after surgery, I didn't get any bruising even tho I got a rhinoplasty too. But I think 3rd week+ it started to look really natural and at that time I started to feel so confident about my undereye area. I still have a slightly darker skin there, which they told me before surgery it can't be totally fixed, but the holowness and this terrible tear trough which made me looking so tired is gone and because skin is now thicker I can see such a huge differene, and most of the times I don't even use concealer, light to medium coverage cushion or bb cream and I look like I had a good deep sleep previous night haha. I will post review soon


Where did you get this done?


----------



## Gats

I came across this video today, it's all video so there's no photoshop magic going on. It's all in Korean so I don't understand any of it but the results speak for themself.


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

Gats said:


> I came across this video today, it's all video so there's no photoshop magic going on. It's all in Korean so I don't understand any of it but the results speak for themself.




which clinic did he go to?


----------



## Gats

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> which clinic did he go to?



I can't understand Korean and he sort of hides who the clinic is in the video (this could indicate it's not a sponsored video from the clinic), hopefully someone here can translate what exactly he did and where. BTW given he's a youtuber, if you subscribe to his channel you'll be able to tell how long these results will last.


----------



## han_nah

TinaLove said:


> I just did my under eye at namu. Will update results once I heal. So far the clinic service Linda is great. Very friendly and both her and doctor don’t push you to do anything extra if you don’t need. Will put before and after photos in the future. But so far I like namu....but I’m still in healing process right now


Hi Tina, im considering do to my undereye also. Can I add your kakao plz? My id is hannah9559.


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Ebichu7 said:


> I'm a white female and I had very thin undereye skin, holowness and tear trough.  Decided to do fat repositioning instead of fillers, as my friend had it and she couldn't see a big difference. It's been 1 month and 3 weeks now, I look much better. After surgery I lost some weight (not intentionally), so I was scared I can lose undereye volume again, but it seems fine. I hope it's gonna last  I had it done in ATOP~



How much did you pay and may I know why you picked ATOP over many other clinics?


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

if anyone wants to join my eyetalk kakao group send me a PM with your kakao ID


----------



## sknid1

Anyone else have any feedback?  Thinking about doing this.  What are the possible complications?  So many mixed reviews.


----------



## shirumm

huongkhanmoon said:


> Hi! I've been lurking around for sometime in this forum and read a lot of threads mentioning bad clinics to avoid. Are you sure that you want to put Grand on your list, as I just read another thread on here yesterday that Grand is one of the most unsafe clinics in Korea with a lot of botched surgeries. I'm in no position to speak for you but we'd better do some research before taking risk?


I also heard the same about Grand when I was in Seoul. :/


----------



## sknid1

So many clinics to avoid, I don't know where to go anymore!  It seems the best way to go for eyes is with an ocuplastic surgeon.  Any recommendations?  I'm getting a bit overwhelmed and now i'm even considering jsut getting it done in the US even though its like $6-7K


----------



## MissMontaigne

I've been doing research on naver cafe's for recommendations for different procedures, one of which is under eye fat relocation, because I wanna know where locals think is best and also I wanna get the best price (clinics for foreigners charge more). These are the three clinics that I saw pop-up the most:
http://www.jnspscn.com/
http://april31.com/en/document/Under-eye-fat-removal
http://www.highvom.com/
If anyone wants my full list of clinics mentioned a lot on naver cafes, I can make a dedicated post (most clinics mentioned here are not on my list)
Because they are popular with locals ( and I haven't contacted them yet) I don't know if they have in house translators but I'm sure you could get an external translator (my plan is to wait until my Korean is good enough or get an external translator )


----------



## sknid1

Thanks for the links!  Although I can't read them besides the 2nd one.  But I noticed they do the incision on the outside (conjunctiva) and there is stitch removal.  It seemed most places recommend the transconjunctival method of inside the eyelid and no sutures.  Pros/cons of either method?


----------



## MissMontaigne

The externalized method seems to be the more common method in Korea. I think its because its easier to perform.


----------



## sknid1

But every surgery experience video I see of people in Korea on youtube had the inside incision method.  And I would think a skilled surgeon would be able to do the internal incision method without issues.


----------



## GraceGoss

Under eye dermal md cream really helps tighten bags under the eyes, reduce puffiness, and help fade dark circles. As some one who struggles a lot with dark circles under my eyes, this product after about two weeks of consistent use has created a noticeable differences. Highly recommend.


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Hi I'm bumping this thread just to see if you ladies have more reviews on your under eye fat repositioning procedure or whatever procedure that targets the eye bag/dark circles problems. 

I would like to hear what you think about the clinics you decided to go with as well! Thanks in advance


----------



## Raywinget

Have been using Dermal MD under eye serum since a few days!! Totally loving it. It is very effective for dark circles & puffiness it really helps me to get rid of baggy eyes. And I'm finding a visible difference on my eyes. It's more radiant I definitely recommending this serum.✅


----------



## venuspoison

Just get a filler


----------



## littlelilith

huongkhanmoon said:


> Hi I'm bumping this thread just to see if you ladies have more reviews on your under eye fat repositioning procedure or whatever procedure that targets the eye bag/dark circles problems.
> 
> I would like to hear what you think about the clinics you decided to go with as well! Thanks in advance


Hey girl I'm planning to visit Korea next year for my dark circles surgery . I'm kinda worried because I don't know which clinic to go and which surgical method to get... Have you been able to get your surgery yet?


----------



## huongkhanmoon

littlelilith said:


> Hey girl I'm planning to visit Korea next year for my dark circles surgery . I'm kinda worried because I don't know which clinic to go and which surgical method to get... Have you been able to get your surgery yet?


No! I did a lot of research pre-pandemic but it seems things have shifted, the doctors I liked are no longer there and so forth… I too have the problem of finding a good doctor now, so please share some info if you happen to find someone reliable and does a good job


----------



## cheeseramen00

I just did my under eye fat repositioning :3 would recommend 100% but I have this weird blood in my left eye and its been 10 days though doctor said will take 2 to 3 weeks to fade (


----------



## Peacesign

cheeseramen00 said:


> I just did my under eye fat repositioning :3 would recommend 100% but I have this weird blood in my left eye and its been 10 days though doctor said will take 2 to 3 weeks to fade (


Hopefully, it goes soon but try not to worry until 3 weeks have passed. Which doctor and clinic did you go to? Did they use a fat graft?


----------



## PrettyBoi

huongkhanmoon said:


> Hi I'm bumping this thread just to see if you ladies have more reviews on your under eye fat repositioning procedure or whatever procedure that targets the eye bag/dark circles problems.
> 
> I would like to hear what you think about the clinics you decided to go with as well! Thanks in advance


Hi Moon  So my dad had severe dark under-eye bags and we went to Korea to get the undereye fat bag repositioning procedure.
Here's what we learned after consultation with multiple clinics. 
1. The procedure itself can't change the skin color that has already been pigmentated. 
2. There are 3 reasons why the under eyes turn so dark. 
  a) Pigmentation from excessive sunlight 
  b) Veins that shine through the skin because of the skin being too thin
  c) aging/ under eye fat bag sagging causing the fat bag to buldge and create a larger shadow.  

A and B as far as I know is impossible to correct with the undereye bag operation. And Option C is the only thing that can be treated? 
So the goal of the operation would be to make the area as flat and smooth as possible to get rid of the shadowing. 

Some of the clinics we went to told us that they could 100% get rid of the dark circles, but after researching on the fourm and online + consultations. We learned that already pigmentated skin or thin skin, unless removed cant really be fixed... 

Hope my experiences help


----------



## tvxqgirl

PrettyBoi said:


> Hi Moon  So my dad had severe dark under-eye bags and we went to Korea to get the undereye fat bag repositioning procedure.
> Here's what we learned after consultation with multiple clinics.
> 1. The procedure itself can't change the skin color that has already been pigmentated.
> 2. There are 3 reasons why the under eyes turn so dark.
> a) Pigmentation from excessive sunlight
> b) Veins that shine through the skin because of the skin being too thin
> c) aging/ under eye fat bag sagging causing the fat bag to buldge and create a larger shadow.
> 
> A and B as far as I know is impossible to correct with the undereye bag operation. And Option C is the only thing that can be treated?
> So the goal of the operation would be to make the area as flat and smooth as possible to get rid of the shadowing.
> 
> Some of the clinics we went to told us that they could 100% get rid of the dark circles, but after researching on the fourm and online + consultations. We learned that already pigmentated skin or thin skin, unless removed cant really be fixed...
> 
> Hope my experiences help



thanks for sharing!!
does anyone know any way to mitigate issue b) veins that shine through the skin? Other than using makeup to cover it. i have this issue too...


----------



## Peacesign

tvxqgirl said:


> thanks for sharing!!
> does anyone know any way to mitigate issue b) veins that shine through the skin? Other than using makeup to cover it. i have this issue too...


I've been drinking green powder moringa in tomato juice with chlorella tablets every morning for 1 week and my dark circles, even though it's mainly caused by hyperpigmentation, have gotten lighter. I figure any veins have become less noticeable. I also elevate my feet when I sleep.


----------



## Swoop0836

My tear-through-surgery using fat injection 4 months ago failed, because almost all of the fat has been absorbed, and I had swelling for about 4 weeks, then it looked good for maybe 4 weeks. In the past I tried filler too, but it had zero effect. What could be an alternative to try next?


----------



## babykyoong

tvxqgirl said:


> thanks for sharing!!
> does anyone know any way to mitigate issue b) veins that shine through the skin? Other than using makeup to cover it. i have this issue too...


I have it too that you can tell it from a meter distance too. My skin is thin I've heard you can laser removal or dissolve it. It could either stay like that or branch out in another place.. But haven't seen that much people do these procedures


----------



## babykyoong

Swoop0836 said:


> My tear-through-surgery using fat injection 4 months ago failed, because almost all of the fat has been absorbed, and I had swelling for about 4 weeks, then it looked good for maybe 4 weeks. In the past I tried filler too, but it had zero effect. What could be an alternative to try next?
> 
> View attachment 5653722


Where did you go for FG ? Did you ask you surgeon about it what can be done next ? Did you lose weight in the mean time or do you have high metabolism?


----------



## Swoop0836

babykyoong said:


> Yes that's what I read too.. Are you naturally a thin person? Will you be getting fillers or again do fat grafting ?





babykyoong said:


> Where did you go for FG ? Did you ask you surgeon about it what can be done next ? Did you lose weight in the mean time or do you have high metabolism?


I had the procedure done in Thailand. The surgeon asked if I had laser done? I said no. He told me to avoid applying heat, but of course it is too late now, however I did not do it after the procedure: no laser or any heat applied. 

I did lose some weight, but it is not a huge weight loss. I am not sure if I have a high metabolism, but it is definitely possible. I did not ask what could be done next? But he said I can come back to the clinic in 2 months for an evaluation.


----------



## babykyoong

Swoop0836 said:


> I had the procedure done in Thailand. The surgeon asked if I had laser done? I said no. He told me to avoid applying heat, but of course it is too late now, however I did not do it after the procedure: no laser or any heat applied.
> 
> I did lose some weight, but it is not a huge weight loss. I am not sure if I have a high metabolism, but it is definitely possible. I did not ask what could be done next? But he said I can come back to the clinic in 2 months for an evaluation.


Well fat grafts usually don't settle  with only one session I haven't done it personally but have seen people say this
 They go for touch ups and maintain their weight afterwards.


----------



## tvxqgirl

babykyoong said:


> I have it too that you can tell it from a meter distance too. My skin is thin I've heard you can laser removal or dissolve it. It could either stay like that or branch out in another place.. But haven't seen that much people do these procedures


Thanks @babykyoong and @Peacesign for the responses. i asked my facial therapist for recommendations too and she looked baffled by the question. i've done some laser before but i dont think it can really address the issue. my visible veins are on my face so i'll just stick with makeup i guess, it seems like there is no safe way to address this issue, or science hasn't advanced to that extent yet


----------

